# He no longer wears his wedding ring?



## moonprincess (Feb 17, 2013)

If I post this situation in a third person format, what can you make out?
A couple has been married for 5 years. And have a 4 year old They have a very open marriage. From cheating or sleeping with other girls before and after marriage, to public kisses on lips to other females and having children with other women, everything is considered okay in this marriage.

The husband is way too rich and is obsessed with his public image. So he potrays himself as a great changedd family guy with a wonderful family who is head over heels in love with his wife.
The wife too, is obsessed with her image and on many ocassions has forced her husband to say great things about her in return of giving him that ideal family man look.

In reality, these two people lead very separate lives. The wife has a large group if female friends and has also befriended famous female models with her husbands status.
She rarely sits at home and is frequently out with her friends to clubs and bars, partying and shopping. Also she leaves her daughter with the father or babysitter to attend fashion shows in LA or go on holidays to chicago or other places with her female friends
She is also obsessed with her appearence and takes lots of photographs of herself with her friends and posts it on facebook and instagram and adds teenage gurls who share her photos all over the internet

She also posts lots of photos of her daughter, even naked or pics in panties. And also of her LV bag collection and her tattoos and her neckpieces.

Anyway, since the last 5 months the husband has been spotted without his wedding ring. He hasnt worn it once
He used to always wear his ring but he took a break in December 2012 from work and after 2 weeks he suddenly stopped wearing his wedding ring and till now, he hasnt worn it even once.
Also, he unfollowed his wife and her company and her friends on twitter and no longer talks about his family
He has a tattoo of his wifes name on his arm which is still there
Also he stopped bringing his wife to public events with him since last year and this year as well he attended parties without her and invited his father to come along with him

His wife doesnt care and shes joined a real estate agent group and has been giving licensing exams and being going on segway tours with them.
Also, shes a bought a new house. Her husband hasnt sold off his home, only his house gym but shes got a new house.
And shes been attending her weekly parties.
She still uses his last name.
What can you make out of thid situation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, you are back...


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

That you are obsessed, and need help.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Déjà vu...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Déjà vu...


all over again......


----------



## Sunshine Cadillac (Apr 30, 2013)

I am confused..


----------



## iBolt (Aug 28, 2012)

You're not married. You probably never were. Stop fooling yourselves and each other. Life is too short to spend keeping up appearances which only you care about. Man I despair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

